# Storing my Jetta (Questions?)



## VEEDUBJETTA (Aug 20, 2001)

I am not sure if this is the right forum, I am planning on storing my 1996 Jetta in the next few months and don't plan on driving it for a few years, I have a couple of questions for those who have experience with long term storage:
-Should I remove tires and leave the car sitting with rims on wood blocks?
-Should I leave wheels on and put the chassis on some kind of support (cement blocks) to not put weight on suspension?
-Should I do anything else to the motor other than fuel stabilizer?
Here is an old picture of my Jetta, thanks in advance... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VEEDUBJETTA (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: Storing my Jetta (VEEDUBJETTA)*

Nobody?


----------



## Sokoloff (Aug 7, 2003)

I'd take the wheels off, wrap them in plastic and store them on a shelf. I'd put the suspension on blocks to keep the weight on it.
Flush and replace all the fluids (coolant, trans/diff and brake fluid).
For the motor, fill the tank (and add Stabil) immediately before parking the car. Change the oil after parking, remove the plugs and shoot Marvell Mystery oil into each cylinder (about 1 Tbsp per cylinder). Replace the plugs. If you're parking it for multiple years, take the pressure off the valve springs by removing the cam.
Stuff kerosene soaked rags in the tailpipe and intake (at the t-body and in the airbox) to ward off critters.
For the interior, place a jar of anhydrous calcium chlorate (can buy at Walmart/Target, etc) for dehumidification.
For the exterior, wash and wax it.
But honestly, if you're parking the car for that long and there's no deep emotional attachment, seriously consider selling it to someone who will enjoy it and replacing it down the road with another car. 
(I didn't follow that advice with my '84 GTI and am only half regretting it now, as I've got a long road ahead of me to get an asleep-for-9.5 years ur-GTI back on the road. Since I still have it, I'm obligated to do so, where if I didn't have it, I might be a little sad, but there'd be nothing I could do about it...







)


----------



## VEEDUBJETTA (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (Sokoloff)*

Thank you much, very helpful...and there is an emotional attachment and thats why im keeping it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: (VEEDUBJETTA)*

i could go on for a while about how to store it but dont have time right now.
What i would suggest if possible is to just take the car out for a 20 mile drive once a month, or at least a good 50 miles+ once a year. letting it just plain sit for years and years will kill it.
nothing kills cars faster than sitting and not being driven IMO


----------

